# Coyote Control



## Davexx1 (Sep 19, 2005)

This weekend I was discussing the exploding coyote population situation with a fellow from Georgia and he mentioned a not so humane method of "catching" coyotes.  It got me to thinking of other methods to trap/catch coyotes I have heard over the years.  Not sure any of them actually work but would be interested to hear factual information about what does work to catch or trap them.

The method discussed was hanging a sturdy treble hook via steel cable leader about 4 feet above the ground from a stout overhanging tree limb near a known coyote run and baiting the hook with meat.  It was said the coyote would be hanging there when you return the next morning.

I have also heard of using snares, calling, and poison.  Something has to work on these critters, just need to know what. 

Dave


----------



## wet feet (Sep 19, 2005)

I live in south GA and i am a trapper. The trebble hook idea would be illegal.The best method of removing them is leg hold traps. The traps we use are lined with rubber so they do not hurt the animals feet at all.  If you can locate a trapper in your area I am sure they be glad to come trap them or you could learn how it is done.


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 19, 2005)

I agree that trapping is probably the best option.  Other posters have linked articles stating how difficult coyote control is and that a tremendous percentage of the yote population can be killed in any given season and still not curb the numbers much. 

There is so much food available for coyotes.  Rats, mice, rabbits, deer especially fawns, snakes, squirrels, etc.  They probably get a lot of pet food and maybe even pets in suburban areas.  Like hogs, they have litters of pups, and anything that reproduces in litters is a very persistant species.  

Our ancestors erradicated predators by destroying their habitat and poisoning them.  Short of that, I don't know how you get rid of them, and I don't think any of us want to go that route.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 19, 2005)

There's few things in nature I could care less about than a coyote, but I'll be danged if I'd ever do something that inhumane to ANY animal.  That 'method' has come up before and it's disgusting.  Just hunt them and be glad they afford you the opportunity to hunt something 24 hours a day 365 days a year.   If you can't be as effective as you'd like hunting them, find a trapper to assist.  
Coyote hunting is fun.  Just do it.


----------



## Minner (Sep 19, 2005)

I agree, Phil. I hate to think of any of God's creatures having to go like that. Yes, they kill lots of animals every year, but that's what the Good Lord designed them to do. I don't have a problem w/ folks shooting them, I've hunted them before and although I don't care to do it now, it was fun. Every critter out there deserves a quick and humane death if at all possible, at least from the hands of man. That's just my opinion.

I did hear a method several years ago that sounded like it would help lure one in to the gun. The guy said he bought some kind of mechanized childs toy that would flip up in the air a foot or so. He attached a piece of lightweight, white fabric to it. I think it's supposed to imitate a rabbit struggling to get away from something. I also heard of someone taking a remote control car and attaching some white cloth to and driving it around.


----------



## swalker77 (Sep 19, 2005)

My father works at BPS, and he told me a story of what he called a "yuppy" lady.  She came in, looked by no means a fisherwoman, and asked for the largest treble hook they had.  

Being that she did not fit the fishing stereo type, he said, if you would like to remove any type of vermin(sp?), baiting a treble hook to have it caught in its stomach is not the way to do it.  There are plenty of professionals that will trap and handle it.

She then asked if he was going to show her the treble hook.  He did not and she promtly walked away


----------



## braintree (Sep 19, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> There's few things in nature I could care less about than a coyote, but I'll be danged if I'd ever do something that inhumane to ANY animal.  That 'method' has come up before and it's disgusting.  Just hunt them and be glad they afford you the opportunity to hunt something 24 hours a day 365 days a year.   If you can't be as effective as you'd like hunting them, find a trapper to assist.
> Coyote hunting is fun.  Just do it.



Phil would it be inhumane to throw a couple of sticks of dynamite in the den?  



Just kidding, I can't stand those things but a treble hook is a little over the top.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 19, 2005)

braintree said:
			
		

> Phil would it be inhumane to throw a couple of sticks of dynamite in the den?
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I can't stand those things but a treble hook is a little over the top.


Actually that would not be inhumane (assuming they died instantly).  Illegal, probably, but inhumane, compared to the disgusting hook method, no.


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 19, 2005)

I took one out two nights ago with my cross-bow,
by the full moon,, as it and some of its freinds were tracking me ....
 I was deer hunting in north-ga,, and was too far
to make it too my truck.. I lay down in a ditch, turned off my light,, and turned on the red-dot
scope on my cross-bow.... the rest is history.
 I had no good choice but to stop and try to
hit at least one of them, and i killed the first one that came into the opening that i had just crossed.
The rest of them ran off,,, AND I RAN LIKE @#$#
back to my truck..


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 19, 2005)

DS7418 said:
			
		

> I took one out two nights ago with my cross-bow,
> by the full moon,, as it and some of its freinds were tracking me ....
> I was deer hunting in north-ga,, and was too far
> to make it too my truck.. I lay down in a ditch, turned off my light,, and turned on the red-dot
> ...


    I mean     
That would have been a little more excitement that I needed.  Did you get your bolt back and did you go see the lead (dead) dog?


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 19, 2005)

Lost the arrow,,, it went thru the neck and out near the rear..
 I was scared and the arrow was gone,, i didnt spend no time lookin for it either..
 The yotee fell in its tracks,,, and stunk to high
heavens...


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 19, 2005)

I looked today,, i was 12 steps from the yotee
that i shot.. when they came into the clearing,,
i whistled,, then shot the first one that stopped..


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes, hunting or trapping by any humane method that is productive and successful is preferred.  No problem there.

From what I have read, trapping is and has been very unsuccessful all over the country by the pros and/or others.  Calling them into your gun is very very difficult or as in my experience, impossible.  OK, now what?  Dynamite, heat seeking missles, trebble hooks, or ???

Dave


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 20, 2005)

Davexx1 said:
			
		

> Calling them into your gun is very very difficult or as in my experience, impossible.


Something is wrong.  If you have a decent population, they are relatively easy to call.  You must be smart about it (wind, concealment, etc....) but they will come to investigate.


----------



## Randy (Sep 20, 2005)

There is only one effective way to control coyotes and roaches.  Unfortunately it is illegal for coyotes.  I encourage you to allow hunting during the off seasons and trapping.  That is the best you can do.


----------



## Beehaw (Sep 20, 2005)

Wouldn't it be more sporting to use a barbless hook?  HAHA!   


I can't stand the thought of using the hook either.


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Myself and several other hunters in my club have attempted the calling method with zero success.  Have used mouth blown calls and electronic callers, camo, downwind setups, etc. and have had no response whatsoever.  Part of our problem is the terrain is mostly thick and overgrown.  The only place we can see a ways is down a road or power line.

Leg hold traps and trapping is very difficult and from I have read, is not very effective with coyotes.

I have heard of some dog hunters that are using hounds to hunt and run coyotes.  They hunt them with the dogs and have been fairly successful.  The coyotes that aren't killed in those dog hunts will probably leave the area where they are getting pressured.  If I can find a dog hunter with these experienced coyote running dogs, I will invite him over for some hunts and see how that goes.

Dave


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 21, 2005)

I saw a bunch of traps in the Sportsmas guide,, anyone know if they would be any good? http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=210613


----------



## captainhook (Sep 21, 2005)

I like to catch them after deer season goes out with my 243 wssm and some coyote howls. I passed on a pair opening weekend with my bow. Our club rules forbid the taking of any animal other than a legal deer during deer season.


----------



## wet feet (Sep 21, 2005)

I looked at the traps om sportsmansguide and the only trap that would be good is the number2 coil spring trap.


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 21, 2005)

poision......



Lead poision!!!

When you trap them what do you do with them? Kill them? Or do you relocate them? I have only shot a couple in NY. Haven't seen any down here. Let me rephrase that, I haven't seen any alive down here.  See them on the side of the road...


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I know of no person that has ever trapped one alive down here.

It would be very difficult to relocate and release one alive unless caught in one of the box style live traps, but it could be done.

Besides, to relocate and release one alive you would just be putting your problem off on to someone else.  I am sure they would not appreciate you doing that.

Dave


----------



## wet feet (Sep 24, 2005)

Davexx1 they are caught live all the time in leg hold traps and they do not relocate them you either skin them out or sell them live to the fox pins . A trapper in my area caught close to 100 coyotes last season.IF you would like you can go to this web sight and click on photo album and see pics of two black coyotes caught last saterday http://gatrappersassoc.com/events.html


----------

